# Bringing dogs to UK.



## tom456 (Nov 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what are the conditions to get a dog from Europe to United Kingdom? What papers do I need, vaccines and other formalities. If this was discussed in other thread please redirect me to it.
Regards, David Chihaia


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

dog needs to be microchipped and have a pet passport, s/he needs a rabies vaccination to manufacturers directions - used to be 3months of age mininum - then after vaccination worming (from vet with passport stamped & signed) 1-5 days before travel, after 21 days you can bring the dog in. Vet will have passport


----------

